# Haixu Zhang quits cubing!!!



## wei (Jan 16, 2010)

http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=46160

Haixu Zhang quits cubing for 3 years for some reasons!!!:fp


----------



## Muesli (Jan 16, 2010)

Google Translate said:


> Content such as title, I am really reluctant to you is that you give me happiness, so I feel proud, but because I have some reason can not say that, I had to quit magic altar, but only three years are enough, and that the matter took place in a few months ago, I then had all along wanted to Enveloped Demons Expansion Pack, but due to reluctant, self-control is not very strong, I did not retire magic, but now I have decided, I must retire magic, because I found more than Rubik's Cube is the important thing for me.
> Also, my biggest being prepared in a tutorial, the third-order all of my formulas, I will give it to India to do the country a statement, after all, I have repeatedly broken the record by the country provides me with a Rubik's Cube.
> Here, I do not know what to say to another, and recalled two years ago, I started going to magic circles, is still a callow Xiaopi Hai, but now I've grown up, I have my own way, I have My own choice but to say that at this three years, I can not break any records, and say sorry, believe me, three years later, the world's first 345 will be named Zhang!
> 
> Members magic faithful, three years later, bye!!



What Google Translate translates it as.


----------



## Faz (Jan 16, 2010)

WAT.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL to india.

from what I read, he's gonna write some tutorial of all his tricks and stuff for the 3x3, and give it to the type A company, guojia, to print it or something like that? meh, I'm supposed to quit chinese =P


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like he's going to some Himalayan mountain to meditate and come back 3 years later to tackle WRs


----------



## Mr.Toad (Jan 16, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Sounds like he's going to some Himalayan mountain to meditate and come back 3 years later to tackle WRs



Or to learn full ZB


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 18, 2010)

Mr.Toad said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like he's going to some Himalayan mountain to meditate and come back 3 years later to tackle WRs
> ...



Or to learn 1-look F3L.


----------



## Toad (Jan 18, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Mr.Toad said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



Rofl...

"So... err how many algs. do you know...?"
"Well like, 43 quintillion plus the now redundant ones..."


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 18, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Toad said:
> ...



excluding mirrors.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 18, 2010)

At first I thought this was Haiyan Zhuang...


----------



## Carrot (Jan 18, 2010)

WTF2L?!?? if you translate to danish with google translate you get some random talk about a magic/something master that has betrayed his land and will ban himself from India for 3 years :confused:


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 18, 2010)

Wait, this is the guy who is insanely good at 4x4?


----------



## Muesli (Jan 18, 2010)

Odder said:


> WTF2L?!?? if you translate to danish with google translate you get some random talk about a magic/something master that has betrayed his land and will ban himself from India for 3 years :confused:


Lol!


----------



## blah (Jan 18, 2010)

*I've decided to quit cubing for three years*

Title says it.

I find it hard to leave you guys. You gave me joy and made me feel proud about myself. But due to some circumstances that I cannot talk about, I have no choice but to quit cubing; however, three years will be enough. That incident happened a few months ago. I decided to quit cubing back then, but I didn't have the willpower to, so I didn't quit. But now I've made up my mind, I must quit cubing because I've found something more important than cubing to me.

That aside, I'm currently working on my largest ever tutorial. It contains all my algorithms for the 3x3x3 cube. Once I'm done, I'll give it to Guojia for them to publish an instructional booklet. I mean, Guojia has been providing me with all the cubes with which I've broken records.

I don't know what to say anymore. Two years ago, I was still a beginner/noob, but now I'm all grown up. I have my own path to walk, I have my own choices to make, and I can only say that I won't be breaking any records in the next three years. I'm sorry, but believe me, after three years, I will hold the WRs for 3x3x3, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5.

Fellow cubers, I'll see you in three years!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you for that translation, blah.

If he intends to break WRs in 3 years, he should keep up practicing a bit, or it will be close to impossible.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 18, 2010)

blah said:


> I'm sorry, but believe me, after three years, I will hold the WRs for 3x3x3, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5.



You sure that's what it says? It says that the WR holders for 3x3x3, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5 will have have Zhang as their last names.
Currently, there are 100 such people in the WCA database.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ventId=&regionId=&pattern=zhang&search=Search


----------



## qqwref (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe he found a really amazing girl, and thinks he will marry her and teach her to solve cubes so well that she will get WRs


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 18, 2010)

Am I the only one who thought chester's post was about him? I forgot what thread I was in for a second and was quite confused.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 18, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Am I the only one who thought chester's post was about him?



Yup. udumb


----------



## pjk (Jan 18, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Am I the only one who thought chester's post was about him? I forgot what thread I was in for a second and was quite confused.


Haha, I thought the same until I realized he was translating.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 18, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Am I the only one who thought chester's post was about him? I forgot what thread I was in for a second and was quite confused.



No, he caught me too. I had a temporary moment of panic there. Similar to Shaden's (Chester's) 4/4 multi post, actually.


----------



## blah (Jan 18, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, but believe me, after three years, I will hold the WRs for 3x3x3, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5.
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Implicature


----------

